# Diesel Vs. Gas Prices In Norfolk



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey everyone!

I have to admit that I haven't been able to take the camper out ONE SINGLE TIME since the weather warmed up. I've been stuck up in Norfolk, VA on a job. It's been tough being away from the family, but it doesn't last forever...

Anyway, I've noticed a significant difference in the cost of diesel fuel vs. regular gas. In some places up this way, diesel is selling for 20 cents a gallon cheaper than regular unleaded... If I were a betting man, I'd venture that more people are going to buying oil burners in the near future.

Has anyone else noticed the same thing in their area?


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Justman said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I have to admit that I haven't been able to take the camper out ONE SINGLE TIME since the weather warmed up. I've been stuck up in Norfolk, VA on a job. It's been tough being away from the family, but it doesn't last forever...
> 
> ...


Here in Lawton,Oklahoma the fuel prices today was--Unleaded $ 3.15 Diesel was $ 2.63 
What a spread in pricing. It makes me love my duramax even more now!!

Steve


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Here in SW Oklahoma:

Diesel $2.73

Reg unleaded $3.11

mid grade $3.21

Super unleaded $3.31

Steve, Where are you at? I probably live right next door! I'm off of 112th street.

Rich


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm in Williamsburg Va which isn't too far from Norfolk, but the biggest variation I have seen was the other day in the Emporia area. Diesel was 2.49 and Gas was 2.99. Considering by DH's Diesel Dodge 2500 Mega cab with 4:10's gets about the same mileage as my Dodge Durango small v-8 with 3:42's. I wish I had a diesel!

Darlene


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Drove from Raleigh, NC to Florence, SC for work today and noticed diesel outside of Raleigh $.20 cheaper than unleaded regular. Once back into Raleigh, the difference was only a few cents.

Paul


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Where I buy my gas in NJ we have an 18 cent difference. Diesel $2.65 and Regular $2.83. That is pretty cheap though for NJ. Most other places in NJ are 10 cents more a gallon as you get closer to NYC. They rape the people coming out of NYC as they pay on average 40 to 50 cents more/gallon once you cross the border due to increased state taxes. That is such a joke actually since the refineries are close to the city in Bayonne and hence the transportation cost is less. NYC has a law that says you can pull in only 1000 gallons at a time since it has to come across a bridge or go thru a tunnel. A normal fuel truck holds 7500 gallons.

BTW this isn't anything new diesel goes down in the summer as the heating oil demand levels off. The other factor is mixing for winter blend.

The diesels with the increased MPG and lower fuel prices in the summer represents about a 40% cost savings while towing considering the fuel price and the increased MPG. Not too shabby when you will be pulling 4K to 5K miles like I will be this summer.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

DH noticed that here it is only several cents difference, but deisel is lower cost pere too.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Regular Unleaded in Bartonville, IL (suburb of Peoria) is $3.15/gal.

In Peoria, most stations are around $3.24/gal.

Diesel is priced at $2.98/gal.

Now I wish I'd bought the Duramax/Allison - although, I'd have to drive a LOT of miles to make up the difference in mileage and the $8000 difference in price!

Mike


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

Crystal Lake, IL regular unleaded is at $3.44 and diesel is at$2.95! Go powerstroke!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

If I did my conversions right, right now at the Flying J in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, diesel is now $1.46 USD/ US Gallon cheaper than regular unleaded gas. We are definitely loving our Duramax!!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I drove from Nashville to the Alabama gulf coast and back last week. Not much difference in regular unleaded along the way, ranging around $2.80 to $2.90. Diesel was selling anywhere from $2.55 to $2.80.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Around Cincinnati in the last 2 weeks regular is about $3.20 while diesel is about $2.80. Some stations I have noticed as much as $0.50/gal difference. That's a flip from the last 18 months where its been 30-40c more per gal for diesel.

Comparing my old 5.3 1500 Z71 truck (14.5 mpg) to the 2500 with the diesel (15.0 mpg) doing 12000 a year that would be a saving of $400 per year compared to -$250 per year when the diesel was more expensive. Not that significant either way but the towing experience is very much different. If I had a 2500 with the then 6.0 motor I would expect the $400 saving to go to nearer $1000 per year or -$450 compared to the 5.3.

The lower price just makes the towing experience that much more enjoyable as the savings click up much faster.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It is cheaper for diesel around here too right now.......

Although, the big smile on my face while towing is the reason I bought an oil burner.

Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

as a cummins owner we too are enjoying it right now. But can anyone explain why the price difference??


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> as a cummins owner we too are enjoying it right now. But can anyone explain why the price difference??


In summer, heating oil is not in high demand.

They don't have to blend in any winter additives for the summer.

Gas is in high demand for summer travel, so they make it higher.

Steve


----------



## flynmoose (Mar 8, 2007)

Just drove from Norfolk to Cincinnati to Columbus to Findlay and have seen nothing less than $0.30 difference and keep reminding my wife that it was sure a smart move to buy the Ex. with a diesel.

Saw a big rear window sticker in a truck stop in WV that said "REAL TRUCKS DON'T HAVE SPARK PLUGS".

Threatened to get one.

Those with kids will find this funny. Our '02 Ex. is the emerald green color and a diesel. So the 3yr old has named it "OSCAR" as in "Oscar the Grouch" - cuz its green and grumbles!!

Man am I happy we didn't end up with the 8.0L Suburban Gasser! (no offense to those with one - I just couldn't stomach the $$ to pull my 32BHDS home from OH with a motor with that much of a drinking problem!









___gasprices.com is my "goto" locator for prices but I was able to find diesel in western VA for 2.55 and 2.54 in Ashland KY by chance.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

North Jersey (where we brew gas) $2.83 gas $2.71 Diesel.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Colorado 3.29 regular, 3.53 super. Diesel 3.19.. Not much difference here.

Carey


----------



## Diver Bill (Apr 30, 2007)

We drove Florida to Ohio to pick up our new outback last week the diesel prices were as follows.
Lake park Ga 2.57
Jackson Ga 2.53
knoxville Tn 2.46
Walton Ky 2.53
all stops were at flying J's on I75
Here in north Fl 2.80- 3.00
If you are comming to Florida fill up in Georgia and save some money.

Bill @ Joan
27rsds
03 GMC 2500hd Duramax


----------

